# Impact of Powerline(HomePlug) devices on mains feeding audio gear.



## aurelius (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi all,
For the moment I use a Devolo Powerline device to bring the network to the OPPO player, to allow access to dlna from my nas. I guess that's polluting the mains. Is that a marginal noise of should I better look into ways of putting in place a real cabled network (bandwidth as a bonus)? 
Regards,
Aurelius


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

It shouldn't hurt sound quality unless you are using real analog stuff. If you're worried about it, I just had some great luck with a MoCA installation. Everything runs over the coax. Many internet providers are already pumping out the signal, but for those that aren't, the cost of adapters isn't high. With new high frequency splitters, the MoCA filter on the outside, and 3 MoCA adapters, the cost was less than $200. Speeds are fantastic - MoCA is rated to over 200Mbps, so 100Mbps is easily achieved. Happy to share more if you are interested.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't think that any of the network signal will go through a transformer or power supply or motor. It is filtered out before it gets to anything important.


----------



## aurelius (Nov 25, 2012)

jimbodude said:


> It shouldn't hurt sound quality unless you are using real analog stuff. If you're worried about it, I just had some great luck with a MoCA installation. Everything runs over the coax. Many internet providers are already pumping out the signal, but for those that aren't, the cost of adapters isn't high. With new high frequency splitters, the MoCA filter on the outside, and 3 MoCA adapters, the cost was less than $200. Speeds are fantastic - MoCA is rated to over 200Mbps, so 100Mbps is easily achieved. Happy to share more if you are interested.


Thanks for the tip.
I went to the MoCA certification list. Unfortunately no device on that list is available in Europe. Only found a Czech product, Wodaplug 500C/N-Powerline/Coax Cable 500Mb/s Ethernet Bridge (F) for ~78Euros.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

That is way too much to spend, certainly. I picked up some Actiontech adapters on Amazon for 120USD/pair and had an older Motorola adapter sitting around. Also, not clear where they get that 500Mbps number - MoCA standard is around 200Mbps.

Try also searching for "Ethernet to Coax Adapter". I'm not sure what the state of MoCA is in Europe, but it is gaining popularity in the US, especially with the cable companies since they need to get internet access to their fancy new set top boxes. It is probably still not something you would see in a retail store - it is going to be mail order or online purchase.


----------



## aurelius (Nov 25, 2012)

The box is a merge of a HomePlug with MoCA adapter. I guess the 500Mb is for the HomePlug part. 
The cable company I use provided HomePlugs from the very start of the digital delivery contract. It may as well be a CE certification problem.

:hissyfit: When it comes to gear, the prices here are unfriendly, to say the least:spend::spend:


----------

